# Lost Garmin Rhino bowhunting.



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

Know it's more than a long shot, but over the weekend I was north of Two Tom Hill in some thick stuff when my Garmin came off my pack and became lost. Granted, I was getting intimidated by a boar because I was betwixt him and his berry bushes. Rather than stand my ground I opted to exfil. 
Rhino had UT onXmap chip too. 
That was the worst part of my multi day solo hunt. If it's found, please contact me.
Good luck everyone.  

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Someone in my group lost their Rino once. All we had to do was get within range, and polled the location. Walked right up to it.

If the battery is still has power left, you can use another Rino to locate it.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

brisket said:


> Someone in my group lost their Rino once. All we had to do was get within range, and polled the location. Walked right up to it.
> 
> If the battery is still has power left, you can use another Rino to locate it.


That only works if someone already has you on theirs as a buddy. You can't use just any Rhino to find it.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Good point. You probably have to accept them as a contact first. I just assumed if he had a Rino he would have connected it with someone already. Otherwise, why not just buy a regular GPS, or use your phone.


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

I was up solo and by the time I got back two days later lost unit was out of juice. 

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

That really sucks. Difficult to loose a valuable piece of equipment like that,


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> That only works if someone already has you on theirs as a buddy. You can't use just any Rhino to find it.


This isn't true. The radio has to be on the same frequency and have polling on and you can find it. I have picked up several others locations while in the hills. I was on the manti one time and picked up a couple of locations from people down by Moab.


----------



## mlob1one (Aug 29, 2014)

Miracles happen!!! Got an email from Garmin today that said a guy found my Rino and relayed his contact info to me. I emailed and called him and after sharing a few stories, he told me how he found it in the thickest brush as his son was hunting for a LE bull. 

Offered to buy him lunch but he said no thanks. Not only was I completely upset about losing the unit and knowing it would be a long time before I could replace it, it also had my UT onX chip in it. 

Thank you Todd, & I trust that your good deed will be repaid with your son harvesting a meaty bull. 

This fraternity of hunters is the salt of the earth. Now my wife will be less anxious as I take out my boys on their late season cow & rifle bull hunts. 

Wanted to share and also suggest that you tag your gear with name & #, in case you inadvertently shed something of value. 😆

Sent from my SPH-L710T using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Always like to hear a good outcome when someone looses something. 

It goes to show that it pays to register your devices with the maker. I found a Garmin GPS that cost around $700 new with a state chip in it. I contacted Garmin and they had no record of it even being sold or registered. I even posted a notice on a bulitin board on the trail that I found it on and no one called. I contacted Garmin again about 2 months later and still no registration for it. Garmin then sent me all the accessories that would go with it for free.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> This isn't true. The radio has to be on the same frequency and have polling on and you can find it. I have picked up several others locations while in the hills. I was on the manti one time and picked up a couple of locations from people down by Moab.


It is true. I have the 520 and 650. I have several friends that use them also. I cannot pick anyone up unless they transmit first. After that you can find anyone you save. It works like a way point. When you use the poll function you select the person you want to find. It will not randomly find a radio. You pick other's up because they transmitted. I have used them for a lot of years.

Here you go from Garmin

Peer-to-Peer Positioning
You can send your location information to other Rino users using peer-to-peer positioning. Through peer-to-peer positioning, you can also track the movement of other Rino users and navigate to their locations.
Peer-to-peer positioning is enabled by default, and your position information is sent when you press the PTT key (push-to-talk) or the key (call).
NOTE: You can send location information only once every 30 seconds, due to FCC restrictions.
After you send location information, the icon changes to a countdown timer so you know when location information can be sent again.
Polling Other Rino Users
You can request position updates for other Rino users who are in your saved contacts (Saving a New Contact, page 4).
1 From the contacts app, select a saved contact.
2 Select Poll Location.
The location of the contact is updated on the map.


----------

